# Twins baseball 2008



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Less than a week from the opener, as usual it should have its own topic and Ken usually beats me to this but must be slacking. 

Torii Hunter to open with the Angels in the dome should be interesting. Has anyone gotten a look (or seen a blurr run by) at his replacement Carlos Gomez? Man can this kid run! fun to watch. Starting pitching will be everything (this year especially) so it could be a busy bullpen. What are your predictions Twins fans?

:beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I think they will hover around the .500 mark all year. They are going to live and die by their starting pitchers. Hopefully Morneau's bat gets going here too. It is starting to get a little concerning!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Been busy getting in the last ice fishing for the year.

I agree with jgat......around 500.This could be the best hitting lineup since 2000-2001.This team should score a lot more runs than the past couple.But their starting pitching won't be able to keep up with Detroit and Cleveland.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd have to agree they'll probably be around the .500 mark this year, but years past they have surprised us and put together a respectable team. I'm just hoping they surprise us again.


----------



## TheProffesional (Feb 11, 2007)

There hitting should be alot better than last
year. Carlos Gomez just needs to get on base
and he can steal anytime he wants! Hopefully
delmon young lives up to his expectations. It
could be a good year but pitching is a pretty
big concern so idk just have to watch and see.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK, Maybe I am a bit too optimistic here, but here goes. If Delmon young can produce at all we should be in pretty decent shape. Johan was not automatic last year compared to other years, so I really don't think that the pitching will be a whole lot worse, IF Liriano can be even a shell of his former self...........Note the big IF!!!!!!
I am not expecting miracles, but I am hoping that they can be in contention a bit longer. Maybe it would be best if they aren't, then they could trade Nathan to get some young talent for when the new ballpark opens!! :wink: 
I do think they might score more runs, but unfortunately I think other teams will score more runs on us as well, especially within the division. I bet we stink against our own division and I bet we fair pretty damn well against others!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Dj the Twinsrube. I tend to agree with your offensive assesment, we will definitely score more runs this year than last. But pitching staff is going to be much MUCH weaker than last year.

My guess is Livan will not be in the rotation by the end of May due to poor performance. I think Boof and Slowey can be solid pitchers, but far from dominant. Humber and Blackburn are complete question marks at this point when facing big-league lineups. Gardy make sure long relief is ready to go on days they toe the mound.

As for Loveliano, he's struggled in ST, despite have a 4 inning no-hit performance the other day. It's such a crapshoot to predict the performance of pitchers coming off of dramatic surgeries. Heck, Bartolo Colon got signed for a bag of stale popcorn, Freddy Garcia is a floating free agent as is I believe Jared Weaver. It would be wise to have zero expectations for Francisco as the motion that gave him the best slider in the game was the same motion that injured him.

Defensively, we've taken a bit of a step back, albeit not as big as some would have you think.

If this team can go out there and win 80+ games it will be a great season. With a little pitching development this team could be scary in 2009.

ps-Dj, what are your thoughts on Kubes this year?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> ps-Dj, what are your thoughts on Kubes this year?


I think you know the answer to that one!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: Oh ya, and uke: [/quote]


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

What do you want to bet that Kubel goes deep 20+ times this year? :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Goes deep in the tank!!!!!!! 

What do you want to lose!!!!! :wink:

Oh yea, no counting his HR's in the minors!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

djleye said:


> What do you want to lose!!!!! :wink: :lol:


hmmm....I bet you half of Monte's decoys....  :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK, If you win you get them, if I win, I get them..........ACtually, lets go for all of them. WHat the hell, he really doesn't have any since he pawned those Herter full bodies off on Jeff!!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

How bout the loser has to use an Ozzie Guillen avatar for a week and send the winner a $10 Scheels/Sportsmans Warehouse gift card.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK, But someone will have to put the avatar up for me, if I knew how to do it I would already be using one!!!!!   

What can I say, I am old!!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I can help you with the OzzieG avatar when you lose!

Game on!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Ken now that you appear to live 300 miles closer, I would expect you will be in the dome for a few more games.

Man we are expecting 2"-5" of snow tonight and tomorrow. Outdoor stadium .... burrrrrr................


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

prairie hunter said:


> Ken now that you appear to live 300 miles closer, I would expect you will be in the dome for a few more games.
> 
> Man we are expecting 2"-5" of snow tonight and tomorrow. Outdoor stadium .... burrrrrr................


Depends on how much they charge for decent seats.It is cheaper watch on TV and to save my money for hunting and fishing.


----------

